# The Beer Cellar - WTF?



## carniebrew (6/1/14)

Back at work today, so of course I'm surfing the 'net...and spotted an add for "The Beer Cellar", an online retailer claiming to be "Australia's ultimate source for imported beer". Thought i'd take a look. I got a hell of a shock when I saw their prices, so much so that I'm checking to see if I'm displaying the wrong currency or something. They're selling a 6-pack of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for a whopping $40.80, and that doesn't even include delivery. I can get a sixer of SNPA from my local craft bottleshop for $20. Even more weirdly they show SNPA as an India Pale Ale. It's not just SNPA, Ballast Point Big Eye IPA is $42 a 6-pack, and the entry on the website actually shows a can of BP's pale ale, instead of their IPA. Have these guys just got no clue?

And just to cap off the weirdness, they won "Online retailer of the year" in Beer & Brewer's 2013 awards recently. How does that happen for a company selling beer for 100% more than most other online retailers??


----------



## lukiferj (6/1/14)

Expensive yes. But you're able to get some beers that would otherwise be very difficult to obtain elsewhere. Wouldn't buy a sixer from them but have done a box of random singles for special occasions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/14)

Is Beer & Brewer a reputable mag, or one of those industry sponsored mags....


----------



## TimT (6/1/14)

I suspect industry sponsored. Not a bad mag, but they do what they have to do to survive - ie, give good copy for their number one payers, advertisers.


----------



## carniebrew (6/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> Expensive yes. But you're able to get some beers that would otherwise be very difficult to obtain elsewhere. Wouldn't buy a sixer from them but have done a box of random singles for special occasions.


Yeah, no problem with their range, hell they'll even sell you Dogfish Head beer from the looks of it, which is bloody rare on this side of the world. But every beer on there seems to be at least twice what you'd pay elsewhere. I dared to ask the question on their Google+ page and they banned me within 5 minutes. Seems a touchy subject...

Their 'beer club' is also $99.95 for 12 x 355ml stubbies (again not including shipping), which seems pretty crazy. That's $200 a slab, and it's not as if all the beers in it are $8 each anywhere else.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/14)

I would guess that they are catering to the upperclass beer snob who doesnt know a stout from a brown ale. Some buyers will think that because its expensive it must be good and exclusive, and these guys are going to milk them for as much as they can.


----------



## lukiferj (6/1/14)

But Rochefort 10 for $10. Certainly not for buying all your beers but some pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## waz_j (6/1/14)

Strange that the only liquor licence they show on the AU site was issued in Hamilton, NZ. I know we're only the West Island but I didn't know we had reciprocal licencing arrangements.


----------



## ricardo (30/1/14)

Be careful when ordering, i bought a box of 12 when it first launched in Oz and many of the IPA's were well past their best. The Ballast Point Sculpin was a month over the drink buy date that was printed on the label. i don't find that acceptable when paying premium prices.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/14)

I've ordered from them before, mostly belgian styles + a couple of DFH beers.. & a 500ml can of SN Torpedo (fresh as daisies) most of which I couldn't source here easily. No complaints at all. Arrived within a week.


----------



## Northside Novice (30/1/14)

same as liam , have had no problem , have placed at least 3 orders. mainly Belgian, usa stuff hard to find locally .

some others are ,


slowbeer.com.au are very good for prices and stock (melb)

beercartel.com.au are very good on stock, a tad pricey though (syd)


----------

